# [Recruiting Closed] stonegod's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft -- 1 to 2 PCs [Eberron]



## stonegod (Feb 3, 2007)

*Recruiting has closed and the slots have been filled.*



> The Thaliost Six was not prepared for what had found them in the remote wildnerness of the Morr Mountains. A plague of undead that caused all who fell to them to rise again and continue to hunger. Already, one had fallen. Was there an end to this zombie horror? And was this related to the strange omen of witches that had followed them here? Or to the ancient necromantic tome they were in search of?




stonegod's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft is looking for one or two new PCs. Please see the below links and the description below for more info.

IC | OOC | RG

*Who*
One or two more PCs to join the extant group of five. Character level 6th (15500 XP). A channeler of divine power or healing preferred for at least one role.

*What*
An Eberron mystery and horror themed campaign based upon the recently released _Expedition to Castle Ravenloft_. *Important:* If you have played the original I6 (_Castle Ravenloft_) let me know as there are strong similarities between the two!

*When*
I post at minimum once ever other day, with one post per day a goal for me. This is to keep the game flowing and interest/momentum high. Players should endeavor to be able to follow a similar once-per or every-other day routine with the expectation that I will NPC inactive players (especially in combat).

*Where*
Here, of course! Here being ENWorld.

*Why*
One of the heroes have fallen! New heroes must now rise to the challenge!

*How*
Recruitment is more constrained now that the group has entered distant Barovia. Concepts will be limited to either NPCs already present, or concepts that can be tied to the Expedition caravan that started the journey. Thus, make sure you have read through the IC thread. The rules for both are similar.

Extant NPCs
Below are a list of extant NPCs that PCs can take over. General sketch of abilities, personalities, and other known things about the characters are given. Players are mostly free to develop the character to their desire given the constraints. If requesting to play the NPC, try to flesh out how you would make it your own.

- *Mateush Ochem* (Archivist) Historian of the Twelve, and nominal head of the Barovian expedition. A Karrn entering his middle age, Mateush is meticulous about his cleanliness and hygiene. 

- *Ferrik Dalboran d'Sivis* (Bard?) A Sivis heir of some minor standing, apparently being 'punished' by his family be being part of the expedition. Has a knack for woodcutting, and tends to his passions more than socializing with the others. Makes sure the package containing the _sending stone_ never leaves his sight.

- *Adalstan d'Cannith* (Artificer) A well humored Aundarian with close cropped curls and a mischevious smile. Not well liked by the Karnn Cannith faction being tacitly associated with Cannith North due to his heritage, and was 'honored' with his place on the expedition as a consequence. Provide artificing services as needed.

- *Ashlyn Alsedora Dorandanna* (Paladin 6) A Cyran champion of Dol Arah and devotee of the Lightbringers. A martially minded and direct hunter for the dead, she fights tenaciously the unending fight. In Barovia for unknown purpose.

New PCs
New PCs must be minor members of the Expedition caravan. Guards, researcher, or other staff who were less associated with providing the protection of the caravan but have somehow been thrust into a new role. If suggesting a new PC, please provide a concept description of your character. *This description is not a character sheet!* Provide a _background, primary role, quirks_, and _distinguishing abilities_ you foresee (and _justification for them/how they play to your concept_). It is _especially_ important to specify the tie in with the expedition. In addition, provide a link to any games you have played in or run here on ENWorld, if any. All of these together will help paint a picture of your overall concept and how it would be executed. Keep in mind the Eberron-feel of your concepts, though players with no knowledge of Eberron can be brought up to speed as necessary.

Character Creation
To simplify the creation of concepts, the following will be allowed during final character creation: Core, the _XPH_, the _Complete_ Series (including _Psionics_ and _Mage_), the _PHBII_, the _DMGII_, all Eberron books, and _Heroes of Horror_. However, do not dwell too much on mechanics at this stage. Try not to go with too esoteric of a concept unless you can _really_ justify it. Keep in mind that this game will not involve the Dreaming Dark, making Kalashtar and their ilk a hard sell.

Decision Process
Players will be picked based upon the cohesion of the concepts to form a group, and the "fun-to-play-with" factor of the ideas. I will tend to favor extant NPCs though new PCs with a good justification will be considered. You may wish to check the original recruitment thread to answer any questions you may have.

I will hold recruitment open until Friday the 11th unless I get a flood of good applicants.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 4, 2007)

You know, I'd love to apply (I just got the Eberron CS) but since I was brought in as a replacement player for Endur's game right before he went on sabbatical, I don't think it's feasible. I will be watching with keen interest, though.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 4, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> You know, I'd love to apply (I just got the Eberron CS) but since I was brought in as a replacement player for Endur's game right before he went on sabbatical, I don't think it's feasible. I will be watching with keen interest, though.



Sorry to hear, but spread the word!


----------



## stonegod (Feb 5, 2007)

Just a bump now that the weekend is over.


----------



## Enforcer (Feb 5, 2007)

So this is what I submitted to this game before...however I may want to try out a Dragonmarked scion of House Lyrandar as a total carousing, womanizing swashbuckler (with the Mark of Storm).

*Geran ir'Tarn*

*Physical Description:* Geran is a tall (6'4"), powerfully-built human male, strong enough to wield the ir'Tarn family greatsword with casual ease. Now 31 years old, his handsome but scarred face is already accented with gray hair at the temples. He carries the beautifully detailed ir'Tarn sword on his back (or leaned against a nearby table or wall when he's seated). [More to come if accepted, as I'll be able to more accurately detail equipment.]

*Background:* Geran ir'Tarn was an officer and accomplished swordmaster in the Cyran army, raised in a proud if less wealthy noble house that had produced a long line of Cyran military officers, knights, and swordmasters. The ir'Tarn motto is "For Honor, for Family, for Cyre!" and is often used by ir'Tarns as a battle cry. His house is famed for its unique combat style that emphasizes a form of meditation while fighting and included many honor graduates of Rekkenmark before the Last War began.

Geran served on the Cyre-Karrnath front during the last five years of the Last War, where he distinguished himself several times for valor and leadership, most notably repelling an attack by Karrnathi soldiers from Fort Zombie during the Battle of Bones.

Having led a small Cyran contingent into Karrnath to harass Fort Zombie and prevent another incursion into Cyran territory, Geran and his troops were spared during the Day of Mourning, but were stranded in enemy territory with no safe haven to retreat to. Faced with the choice of attacking Fort Zombie without a line of support, retreating into his devastated homeland, or fleeing into territory held by the Valenar, Geran chose to follow the Cyre River South to the shattered city of Metrol, and then walk the Orien trade road through the Mournland to Vathirond in Breland. Only Geran and two of his soldiers survived the abominations of the Mournland, out of over 100.

He and his two remaining soldiers arrived in Vathirond, a town that had suffered much due to its location in Breland near both the Thrane and Cyre borders, Geran met up with what few Cyran survivors had escaped from the Day of Mourning and protected them as best he could. He eventually led them to New Cyre when King Boranel graciously offered the Cyrans refuge there. Along the way, he was forced to kill one of the two soldiers who survived the Mournland with him, after the young man lost what remained of his mind and went berserk.

Now Geran is making his way as an adventurer in ___________(wherever the game will start). He hopes that by doing right he can help preserve the memory of Cyre and the ir'Tarns a little longer. If that means dying in glorious combat, so much the better, but the way things are going Geran is more likely to drown in a wine bottle instead.

*Primary Role:* Geran, like the many of the ir'Tarn line before him, is an expert soldier and a master of the sword. He will be well-suited on the front line of any combat, but his experience leading Cyran troops in the last war also might make him a suitable party leader. His budding alcoholism and depression over having lost his family and nation make him somewhat reckless with his own life (but not those of others), however.

*Quirks:* Geran saw many horrors during the Last War, not the least of which was the massacre of his men by Karrnathi undead and terrible forces in the Mournland. Geran drinks more than he probably should, and has constant nightmares despite trying to use his meditative skills to ensure a peaceful night's sleep. Wine has proven more effective over Geran's dreams thus far. 

While Geran doesn't automatically hate anyone who served Karrnath during the Last War, he is _very_ suspicious towards Karrns and anyone who dealt with Karrnathi undead in particular. His personal version of how the Day of Mourning occurred involves Karrnathi necromancy at the heart of it. Undead of any sort are to be destroyed without question.

Geran is very focused on the task at hand, a reflection of his military and mental discipline. He doesn't tolerate those who give up easily in the face of adversity (despite the fact that he himself retreats from his own dreams by going to bed drunk most nights).

*Distinguishing Abilities:* The ir'Tarn line's meditative combat style is well-known and rightfully respected by Cyran nobles and military officers. It allows Geran to do things beyond the abilities of normal soldiers. Geran will be a calm, focused, and nigh-unstoppable engine of death with a greatsword.

*Character Sheet Preview:* Geran will be a human Fighter 6. He will be focused on the sword (Weapon Focus and Specialization in the greatsword) and the Combat Focus chain of feats from PHB II. I can provide a full character sheet upon request, otherwise I'll do one if and when I'm accepted as one of the six players.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 5, 2007)

Just a note: Recall that that group has asked for a divine channeler first, combat sort second, so there is a priority here. Second, extant NPCs will get favor over entirely new concepts (easier to get into the swing of things w/o too much disbelief).


----------



## stonegod (Feb 5, 2007)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> So this is what I submitted to this game before...however I may want to try out a Dragonmarked scion of House Lyrandar as a total carousing, womanizing swashbuckler (with the Mark of Storm).



The Lyrander scion would probably be a bit hard to fit in the game as the House would have littler interest in the expedition and that type of character would be difficult to fit the story's themes (horror and mystery).


----------



## Enforcer (Feb 5, 2007)

Given the trouble he gets into, Barovia sounds like a nice vacation for the Lyrandar guy, but point taken. Consider Geran ir'Tarn my top-ranked submission then.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 6, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Just a note: Recall that that group has asked for a divine channeler first, combat sort second, so there is a priority here. Second, extant NPCs will get favor over entirely new concepts (easier to get into the swing of things w/o too much disbelief).




It's probably worth noting that our need isn't a divine channeler, it's someone capable of using major healing/restorative magic. A cleric is the simplest way to build someone like that, and other major divine casters (archivist and druid especially) are next, but there are other things that work.

An ardent with the right mantles seems like it should make a good psionic healer. A wizard with Arcane Disciple (healing domain) works, and a Cleric 1/Wiz 5 heading for Silver Pyromancer will gain access to paladin spells with his first level of that PrC.

A dragon shaman might (though explaining how one made it to Barovia would take work). An artificer with the right items can certainly manage it.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 6, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> It's probably worth noting that our need isn't a divine channeler, it's someone capable of using major healing/restorative magic.




Quoted for ever-lovin' truth. We abused the heck out of our _cure_ wands in the first battle; I shudder to think what combat will be like when we run out of charges.  :\


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 6, 2007)

*Leigh Ariendell*

I've been reading the IC for the past month or so.  I'd be more than willing to step in and participate.  I am not familiar with Eberron, so will need some input/insight there.  Most familiar with pantheons of Greyhawk/Faerun.  Played PnP 1st and 2nd Edition, experience with 3.5 has been on PC games - TOEE, NWN/NWN2.

*[sblock=Character Concept in a nutshell]*  Human Female LG Cleric of Dol Arrah, domains of Sun and Good.  I plan on playing her as a zealous destroyer of undeath.  _Plan on initial feats of Extra Turning, Disciple of the Sun (C.Divine p80) , Empowered Turning (C. Divine pg 81), and Vampire Hunter (LM p 31)._
At 7th level, she may venture into the Sacred Exorcist PrC.

She will be melee oriented, primarily wielding a morningstar in heavy armor.  When not fighting undead, she will provide support and healing via spells while helping out in melee combat.  When fighting undead, she will use her turning abilities and powers, along with using curative magic against them, along with healing and bolstering her companions. [/sblock]

*[sblock=Character Description]  * Leigh is a medium height female (5'7") with bright green eyes and long sandy brown hair swept back out of her face.  

She is very trusting, almost to a fault.  But, for those who have abused her trust, she is unforgiving.  She is jovial and full of mirth.  Somewhat sheltered, due to her adolescence spent within the walls of the Lightbringer academy, her only normal interests are epicurian based -- she is a gourmet chef and a wine afficionado.  Once a good bottle of red wine is opened, she will enjoy every last drop.

She is very protective of her friends, as they are all she has in this world.  At the sight of undead, she is worked almost into a frenzy, at times, she needs to be restrained from charging into combat with them.  

As she channels positive energy, she will use curative spells with reckless abandon on friends and undead foes alike.  She revels in the destructive power she holds over undeath. [/sblock]

* [sblock=Background] * Leigh was born into an upper middle class farming family and had a traditional childhood with her 4 brothers and 6 sisters.  She was the baby of the family.  Her family had a large farm in the southern area of Khorvaire.  She remembers lazy afternoons playing with her dogs out behind the stables, and warm evenings snuggling with her parents on the rug in front of the hearth.  Her parents were fair and kind -- their employees were well cared for and they often mediated disputes between their neighbors over field borders or other such things.  Their hope was that Leigh would take over the family farm when she grew older, so they did not push her into any sort of schooling/training outside the farm.  She felt protected.  

One cool fall day, this all changed.  Out from the woods on the SE corner of the farms outlying fields came a swarm of the walking dead.  Gaunt, gray and skeletal forms walking with an unnatural rhythm flooded their lands.  The workers either paniced and fled, or were cut down where they stood.  Her parents did their best to save their employees, even giving their lives trying to save one who got stuck under a wagon.  They were overtaken and swarmed by the undead.  All of her brothers and sisters died at the hands of the undead.  Of the 13 members of her family, she was the only one left.

Leigh was only 13 years old, and was out playing with her dogs in the sunflower field, when this happened.  She managed to flee into a nearby barn and hide in the loft until the dead had left their farmlands.

When a search party from the town finally made it out to the farm, they almost didn't find her.  Leigh sometimes wonders if it would have been better if they didn't, so she would have died and rejoined her parents.  But she now knows that it was Dol Arrah's doing.  Leigh was sent to live with an Uncle who was a member of the Lightbringers.  The stability that the order gave her after such a castrophe was invaluable.  She thrived under their teachings  and vowed to pursue undeath and purge it from the land.  It was here, in the safe confines of the church, that she found out the true reason for the undead that destroyed her family and childhood -- on the outskirts of her parents farmlands was a portal that was activated when Dolurrh was coterminus with Eberron.  It was on that fateful day when the restless dead had the ability to walk the lands of the living once more.  She spent several years stalking undead on missions with Lightbringer strike forces, learning the methods and skills she would need -- the stake, the water, and the fire.  Now, at the age of 22, she has become an invaluable member.

3 weeks ago, Lightbringers Archivists discovered a lost scroll detailing a wonderous sword that held awesome power over undeath.  After hurried discussion, the Lightbringer's decided that they must respond.  A group was hastily assembled and dispatched led by Lady Ashlyn.  Unfortunately, Leigh was out on a mission at that time, and had just returned to the church one day after the group had left.  When she heard about the mission of the team, she knew she had to help out.  Her elder, Jendan, tried to give her as much information on the destination of Ashlyn's group as he could recall.  Then she set out towards the Ironroot mountains, joining on with caravan after caravan, helping out as needed, dispatching healing, dispatching the verses of the Lightbringers, or supplying some protection. As she neared the foothills, she started asking around about the whereabouts of the Lightbringers journey and/or a land called Barovia.  The trail had gone cold, until she reached Irontown.  Only a few days earlier, Ashlyn's group, closely followed by a large expedition had passed through town and the local blacksmith caught the word "Barovia" mentioned while he was reshoeing one of the horses.

Leigh followed the trail to the Weary Horse Inn, where the barkeep related to her the story of the gentleman who had come in the night before looking for heroes for Barovia. 

She set out in the morning alone, hoping to retrace Ashlyn's steps and join up with her group, to see her friend Theldrick again, and to join them searching for the sword. [/sblock]




Full character sheet available upon request....


----------



## drothgery (Feb 6, 2007)

s@squ@tch -- It's probably worth noting that the main traditional deities in Eberron (the Sovreign Host and the Dark Six) are somewhat more distant than in FR or Greyhawk; indeed, it's not at all certain that they actually exist.

Off the top of my head, I'm not sure any Eberron deity grants both the Sun and Good domains, but the most common faith in Khorvaire (the main continent of Eberron) is worship of the Sovreign Host (your basic collection of good and neutral deities) as a pantheon, rather than as individual deities; this is the faith that Daellin follows (though he's not particularly devout). The other major faiths are the Church of the Silver Flame (Jarrith, Marot, and Khensu follow the Flame; it's the state religion in Thrane, and fairly common in some other areas), the ancestor worship of some elves (almost all Valenar and Arenal elves; elves who grew up in the Five Nations typically follow the Host, or, in Thrane, the Flame), the Druidic sects, and the Blood of Vol (this one's weird). More obscure faiths include the cults of the Dragon Above (basically a good-aligned build your own religion) and the Dragon Below (evil-aligned build your own religion, typically tied to reviving anceint Bad Things bound in Khyber), and the Path of the Light followed by the Kalashtar.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

Wikipedia is your friend:
- Eberron
- The Dragonmarked Houses, sponsors of the Expedition (through their research arm, the Twelve)
- Religions of Eberrong
Reading those and their related links should get you up to speed a bit, though getting the Eberron Campaign Setting would be helpful in the long run.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> It's probably worth noting that our need isn't a divine channeler, it's someone capable of using major healing/restorative magic. A cleric is the simplest way to build someone like that, and other major divine casters (archivist and druid especially) are next, but there are other things that work.



No problems with archivist, as _Heroes of Horror_ is a core book for this little trip. Druid might require a bit of an explanation, as would a favored soul, but I'm not adverse to either.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> An ardent with the right mantles seems like it should make a good psionic healer. A wizard with Arcane Disciple (healing domain) works, and a Cleric 1/Wiz 5 heading for Silver Pyromancer will gain access to paladin spells with his first level of that PrC.



Silver Pyromancer is a fun class, but it would take some doing to explain what they are doing in a (esentially) Karrnathi expedition. Ardent would be even more difficult of an explanation. 



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> A dragon shaman might (though explaining how one made it to Barovia would take work). An artificer with the right items can certainly manage it.



Shaman doesn't get the good healing powers until 11th, a bit down the road (only has lay on hands before then).


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

I'll also point out that there is already one NPC archivist in the game (the expedition head, Mateusz), so it would be too hard for someone either to play them or to pick up another one that is in the expedition.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 6, 2007)

Another thing to throw out here, because this is Eberron, is an X/Dragonmark Heir with the Mark of Healing.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Another thing to throw out here, because this is Eberron, is an X/Dragonmark Heir with the Mark of Healing.



Yup, that'd work too, especially considering the trip's sponsor. Except you'd have to be a halfling.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Feb 6, 2007)

Would you consider a halfling "scout" w/ the healing dragonmark?

I would be more than willing to work up some sort of minor character built on that premise.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 6, 2007)

I think a Gnome Librarian/Holy Assassin would be neat. I don't know what sort of mechanics that would need, but (to me at least) it sounds interesting.

Maybe a Dwarven Barbarian/Cleric - you know, a Karnathian redneck. Rednecks go great in horror stories.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> Would you consider a halfling "scout" w/ the healing dragonmark?
> 
> I would be more than willing to work up some sort of minor character built on that premise.



Depends on what you would mean by "scout." The roguish roles in the party are doubly handled, and we have an undead hunting ranger as well. Two levels of Draginmarked Heir (the max you could take at 6th) would give you some healing abilities, but it'd be up to the actual build and the party at large to determine if that would be enough.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Feb 6, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Depends on what you would mean by "scout." The roguish roles in the party are doubly handled, and we have an undead hunting ranger as well. Two levels of Draginmarked Heir (the max you could take at 6th) would give you some healing abilities, but it'd be up to the actual build and the party at large to determine if that would be enough.




Perhaps a halfling bard of House Jorasco, sent along to help tend the wounded and act as a sort of tour guide.  Has the healing mark and would also have the 2 levels of Dragonmarked Heir.  I was thinking a Ba4/DmH2.

This way he would have the ability to cast healing spells, have the dragonmark and have the skill set to be a healer as well.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> Perhaps a halfling bard of House Jorasco, sent along to help tend the wounded and act as a sort of tour guide.  Has the healing mark and would also have the 2 levels of Dragonmarked Heir.  I was thinking a Ba4/DmH2.
> 
> This way he would have the ability to cast healing spells, have the dragonmark and have the skill set to be a healer as well.



I think its a good start of a concept. Like to see it fleshed out more, of course, but a good start.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm very interested in building up one of the extant NPC's, namely Ashlyn. Just one question - Do I have free reign in designing Ashlyn's background as long as I maintain the details already mentioned in the thread?

*Ashlyn Alsedora Dorandanna* (Paladin 6) A Cyran champion of Dol Arah and devotee of the Lightbringers. A martially minded and direct hunter for the dead, she fights tenaciously the unending fight. In Barovia for unknown purpose.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*Appearance*
Ashlyn is a short woman with a wiry strength and resilience. Her blond hair, cropped short, frames a beautiful visage, her unblemished features a stark relief to her martial garb and demeanor. Her intense green eyes gaze out, unblinking, and unflinching. Hardship and horrors have tempered her in untold conflicts and she is a hard woman, as hard as the blade she wields. Her garb is simple and practical, a blouse and trousers, covered by shining plate over which is worn an exquisite purple cloak. A shield hangs from her back, and a sword is sheathed by her side.

*Background*
Born during the nigh constant conflict of the Last War, Ashlyn is well used to battle. The ancestral lands of her mother's family lands lie to the northwest of what was once Metrol, along the west bank of the Cyre river, yet she has never lived there. Their home the site of neverending battles against the undead forces of Karrnath, Ashlyn and her mother sought refuge in the Metropolis of Metrol. Her father, a true magewright and master craftsman, took up the mantle of war, unsuited for it though he was, and rode against the undead legions. Ashlyn does not know what became of him, but it is thought that he fell in combat for he never returned to his wife and daughter. After many long, cold, and dreary months waiting for her fathers return, Ashlyn's mother, tired, worn and sick of the war, took her daughter away, accross Lake Cyre into the north of Valenar. There they made their way to a nearby town and sought refuge within an old temple to the Host. Only a few short months later came the Day of Mourning.

The catalysm, that shook all of Khorvaire and destroyed Cyre, affected the survivors in different ways, ... some lost the will to continue and found an end of one sort or another, ... some began to wander, sometimes stopping in one place or another, but never truly settling down, ... some used the destruction of their homeland as their fire to continue, ... some denied it, ... and some few simply got on with life. Ashlyn was one of the later. Having lived with the constant reality of war her entire life, she was well familiar with the concepts of loss and survival, and now, as before, the practicality of survival overode the loss and she perservered.

Perserverence took Ashlyn down the path of a paladin over the following years, perserverence and devotion. Devotion to certain ideals that she holds self-evident, and devotion to the divine embodiment of those ideals, Dol Arrah. It was, however, her memory of the undead legions of Karrnath that led her to the lightbringers. Perserverence and implacable resolve, virtue and flaw. The mix is deadly.

The last few years have been filled with battle, constant and unending battle. No matter how many of the undead fall before her, no matter how many friends and comrades fall, Ashlyn continues on.

*Primary role/Distinguishing abilities*
Primary melee combatant/Alternate healer. 
With the Sacred healing feat, Ashlyn can expend a turn attempt to give every living creature within 60ft, fast healing 3 for several rounds. (This should initially equate to a total of 105pts of healing per day to every living creature within 60ft)

*Quirks*
Ashlyn embodies many of the traits that exemplify Dol Arrah. In particular she has a unyielding sense of honor and believes strongly in honorable combat and self sacrifice. However her youthful naiveity has been wiped away long ago, and she does not expect to see such honor in others. On the rare occasions that another displays such, she shows her respect by falling back on the formal forms that she learnt during her training. Spiritually tired, yet refusing to fall or stop, Ashlyn is emminently practical and has relatively little time for niceities or feelings including her own. Ironically she is often viewed as cold or callous by others, yet it is her need to protect the living that drives her. She is a careful planner and strategist although her hated of the undead occasionally clouds her judgement.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Feb 6, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I think its a good start of a concept. Like to see it fleshed out more, of course, but a good start.




Will do...w/ that clipper coming through the area tonight, I won't have much else to do!


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> I'm very interested in building up one of the extant NPC's, namely Ashlyn. Just one question - Do I have free reign in designing Ashlyn's background as long as I maintain the details already mentioned in the thread?



There are a few constraints---she's Cyran, she's a member of a guild of undead hunters called the Lightbringers (which have some class substitutions she can take), and her purpose for coming to Barovia is fixed, but beyond that, its pretty open.

She has some equipment constraints (items she has demonstrably used she must still possess), but beyond that she has some freedom there as well.

I'll have to take a look at Sacred Healing. PHBII, correct?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

Potentials: Don't forget to post a link to any PbP's you've participated in on ENWorld (if any) and keep in mind the post every day/every other day mantra of this game.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 6, 2007)

I think Sacred Healing is in Complete Divine.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 6, 2007)

Sacred healing is in Complete divine, pg 84.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 6, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> There are a few constraints---she's Cyran, she's a member of a guild of undead hunters called the Lightbringers (which have some class substitutions she can take), and her purpose for coming to Barovia is fixed, but beyond that, its pretty open.



Cyran, check. Where do I find information on the Lightbringers? (I only have the Core books, Complete Adventurer, Complete Arcane, Complete Divine, Complete Warrior and the Eberron Campaign Setting). Could you send me a PM with further details on her purpose within Barovia?



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> She has some equipment constraints (items she has demonstrably used she must still possess), but beyond that she has some freedom there as well.



If I've caught everything from the thread, then she should have half-plate armor, a sword, and a shield. As far as I can tell the sword and shield weren't specified precisely. Is that all correct?


*Regarding PbP experience:*
On ENWorld I am currently playing:
Di Cire in 2nd Request.

On Wizards.com I am currently playing:
Liek'ehtivä in City State of the Invincible Overlord
Reek in Palace of the Silver Princess
Nokami in Unto This End: Into the Darkness
The Chameleon in Star Wars: (Un)Captured
Leena Vaisto in Star Wars: The New Jedi Order


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Cyran, check. Where do I find information on the Lightbringers? (I only have the Core books, Complete Adventurer, Complete Arcane, Complete Divine, Complete Warrior and the Eberron Campaign Setting). Could you send me a PM with further details on her purpose within Barovia?



It's a Ravenloft special. I'll PM you later.



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> If I've caught everything from the thread, then she should have half-plate armor, a sword, and a shield. As far as I can tell the sword and shield weren't specified precisely. Is that all correct?



Yes. Sword and armor are +1, shield is mwk heavy.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Though I am not too sure where I would stand in the pecking order but I would be very much interested in picking up *'Adalstan d'Cannith (Artificer 6?)' * and running with it. Could be both a healer and a backup cannon.

What can you tell me interms of requried race, equipment, class etc. ?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Though I am not too sure where I would stand in the pecking order but I would be very much interested in picking up *'Adalstan d'Cannith (Artificer 6?)' * and running with it. Could be both a healer and a backup cannon.
> 
> What can you tell me interms of requried race, equipment, class etc. ?



Like true Cannith heirs, he's human. Other than having some artificer levels, that's all that has really been defined to date.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 6, 2007)

A d'Cannith is definitely human, and may very well have game mechanics ties to house Cannith (i.e. possesing the Least or Lesser Mark of Making and/or having the Favored in House feat; there are more options in _Dragonmarked_, but that book is not pre-approved for this game).


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> A d'Cannith is definitely human, and may very well have game mechanics ties to house Cannith (i.e. possesing the Least or Lesser Mark of Making and/or having the Favored in House feat; there are more options in _Dragonmarked_, but that book is not pre-approved for this game).



I have it now, and will entertain content from it, but I haven't had as much time w/ it as the other sources.

When sent out on the expedition, Adalstan was unmarked. Of course, that may have changed very recently...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 7, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Like true Cannith heirs, he's human. Other than having some artificer levels, that's all that has really been defined to date.




Count me in.  So what you need is background, description and crunch for a 6th Human House Cannith Artificer? How flavorable are we talking here? Also are the flaws from UA allowable? 

Just a heads up he/she would more than likely have the 'Favored in House' feat as its a pre-req for the Wand Adept PrC that I am thinking of bridging into. Grovey?

Time frame for submittals?

-Blood


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Also are the flaws from UA allowable?



Probably not, but you might be able to convince me depending on the flaw. 



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Just a heads up he/she would more than likely have the 'Favored in House' feat as its a pre-req for the Wand Adept PrC that I am thinking of bridging into. Grovey?



Going for blastificer, then? I'll have to double check them booth (Favored got some tweaks in Dragonmarked to make it useful). Note, I will use the Living Eberron artificer tweaks to eliminate some artificer borkedness.



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Time frame for submittals?



Friday the 11th at the minimum.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Count me in.  So what you need is background, description and crunch for a 6th Human House Cannith Artificer? How flavorable are we talking here?



I don't need the full crunch, but a telling of any particular feat/PrC choices you are considering. Background, quirks etc as requested can be as detailed as some of those above or terse as long as they paint a good picture of your character. But make sure you have all of them, especially the quirk. This game is as much RP as it is hack'n, and mood and personality is important to me.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 7, 2007)

Good luck to all!

-Blood


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 7, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Stormwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regarding the Lightbringers, with the help of google, I found a succinct description here. Is it possible to take only a single paladin substitution level? Since Ashlyn has used remove disease already in game, and she has commented on the benefits of divine health, I assume that she can't take the 3rd or 6th substitution levels. However the 1st substitution level (swapping detect evil for detect undead) would fit very well with the flavour.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2007)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> However the 1st substitution level (swapping detect evil for detect undead) would fit very well with the flavour.



Yes, that would be the only one she could take (otherwise, her surviving this far would be... difficult to explain).


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 7, 2007)

Is what I have posted acceptable (comment/recommendations) for now or do you require more?

-Blood


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Is what I have posted acceptable (comment/recommendations) for now or do you require more?



A few things:
- Neither Chain Spell or Twin Spell can be taken at 1st level as they require a metamagic feat first
- Do keep in mind that the description of Adalstan as given (see the first post): He's a researcher for House Cannith, and not a favored one at that (being from the wrong part of Khovaire for his superiors). So 'Favored in House' is probably stretching it, and the background's focus on missions is not exactly in character.

The amount of detail is good, its the specifics of the details that would need tweaking. I'm still thinking about the Flaw business.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2007)

Comments for the others:
- *Enforcer:* Your concept's background is the same as previous, but I would like a tie in with the expedition if possible. Any ideas there?
- *s@squ@tch:* I like the beginning of your concept, but knowledge of Barovia is very limited, and I can think of no one who would be sending the appropriate sendings that you mention. However, another possible tie was that Leigh may also be a member of the Lightbringers, and a straggler on their (smaller) expedition.
- *Kralin Thornberry:* Waiting on a more flushed out concept
- *Stormwind:* I think you're all set with Ashlyn.

Feel free to tweak and ask questions as recruitment is still open for a bit.


----------



## Enforcer (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, to keep himself in drink (and I guess food too), Geran needs to make a living somehow. And working for the Twelve as a guard for some mysterious expedition is as good of a way as any.

Other interests for Geran would be traveling into Karrnath, with the hopes of learning more about the Karrnathi magic that caused the Day of Mourning. The Blood of Vol cleric that was on the expedition would be a good source of information, if Geran managed to keep a civil tongue.

Hmm, yeah, that's kind of weak. The lack of ties combined with my lack of interest in running a healer-able character don't speak very well for my chances...  That's fine. I wouldn't have even noticed that this game needed a player had stonegod not emailed me. If I somehow still get chosen, that's awesome, but I completely understand if I'm not. My best to all!


----------



## drothgery (Feb 8, 2007)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> Other interests for Geran would be traveling into Karrnath, with the hopes of learning more about the Karrnathi magic that caused the Day of Mourning. The Blood of Vol cleric that was on the expedition would be a good source of information, if Geran managed to keep a civil tongue.
> 
> Hmm, yeah, that's kind of weak. The lack of ties combined with my lack of interest in running a healer-able character don't speak very well for my chances...  That's fine. I wouldn't have even noticed that this game needed a player had stonegod not emailed me. If I somehow still get chosen, that's awesome, but I completely understand if I'm not. My best to all!




You might want to build some tie to one or more of the other Cyran expats around (Daellin -- who your character would certainly know of, if not know well, given his background -- both being fairly senior ex-Cyran military; Janis, though there's less chance of actually knowing her; and the Paladin from the Lightbringers).


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 8, 2007)

@stonegod: I have added a detailed background for Ashlyn here.

Would you like us to post a full character sheet?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 8, 2007)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: I have added a detailed background for Ashlyn here.
> 
> Would you like us to post a full character sheet?



Full sheets after acceptance. I'll take a look at the background.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 8, 2007)

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> Will do...w/ that clipper coming through the area tonight, I won't have much else to do!



Kralin, just a reminder that I will need that concept flushed out soon...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 9, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> A few things:
> - Neither Chain Spell or Twin Spell can be taken at 1st level as they require a metamagic feat first
> - Do keep in mind that the description of Adalstan as given (see the first post): He's a researcher for House Cannith, and not a favored one at that (being from the wrong part of Khovaire for his superiors). So 'Favored in House' is probably stretching it, and the background's focus on missions is not exactly in character.
> 
> The amount of detail is good, its the specifics of the details that would need tweaking. I'm still thinking about the Flaw business.



Hmmm... Understood.
I will give it second go before the 11th. 
I have an idea that will hopefully be better suited for the job.

-Blood


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Feb 9, 2007)

*My submission for Bergeron "Foebender" d'Jorasco*

Physical description:  Bergeron is a short, stocky fellow, standing 3’1” and weighing 35 lbs, and has poor muscle tone and a pudgy belly.  He keeps his curly auburn hair cut short, and has wide almost almond shaped hazel eyes.  When entertaining, Bergeron likes to wear brightly colored clothing (usually bright blues and greens or purples) and a big, floppy hat.  When being a guide, tour guide or healer, he usually wears darker colors such as dark green or blue, brown or black.  

Bergeron almost always carries his lute, his preferred stringed instrument.  If he can’t play his instrument, he sings as well.  He keeps his dagger hidden in his left boot at most times, and if he needs it, he keeps his light crossbow on his back (if it’s not in his hands!), his bolts on his right hip, his small mace on his left hip, and his buckler on his right wrist/forearm.  Bergeron’s pouches are usually bulging with odds and ends, and his “magic bag” can be found hanging from his belt.


Primary Role:  Bergeron’s primary role is a supportive one, in a three fold capacity.  He is “missle support”, preferring to avoid melee combat when possible.  His second capacity is one of a guide, providing lore and maps (a love of Bergeron’s) and entertainment.  His last role, and his main one, is that of healing.  Now being from House Jorasco, Bergeron uses his spells, healing skills and dragon mark to provide healing services.

Quirks:  Bergeron has a few quirks, but his main ones are that he is a lazy coward.  He avoids manual labor as much as possible, spending his time in eating, drinking and entertaining when he possibly can.  At heart, Bergeron wants to be heroic and brave, and has at times been that, but he is afraid of a lot of things, but being near the Karranth area, he is terrified of undead.

Bergeron also likes to talk a lot, and talks himself up as being heroic and brave.  He is quick of wit, with a sharp tongue, and even faster with a song.  He also obsesses over maps.

Distinguishing abilities:  He is a very accomplished entertainer, especially when playing a stringed instrument.  

His most distinguishing ability though, stems from his dragon mark, the Mark of Healing.


Background:  Bergeron d’Jorasco, formerly Bergeron Foebender, grew up in Vedykar.  Being a “civilized” Khorvarian Halfling, Bergeron thought that he would try to offer his services to House Jorasco.  He was refused at first, having little or no use for a lazy Halfling.  Bergeron went out to study, and learned quickly that he had an affinity for music and song.  He also discovered that he had a great love for lore and maps.  After a bit of traveling to Sharn and back, Bergeron returned to Vedykar, spreading the songs of the great and brave Bergeron Foebender.  About this time, he started to develop a Mark of Healing, which started developing on his right wrist.  House Jorasco was then VERY interested in Bergeron, and they brought him in.  They gave him training in the healing arts, and taught him to use his abilities and love of knowledge and maps to be a three fold service from  House Jorasco:  entertainment, guide and healer.  He has spent the past few months in service to House Jorasco, with the power of his dragon mark growing.


I can also have a character sheet written up quickly if you would like to see one.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 9, 2007)

Kralin,

Thanks for the update. I don't see Bergeron's current tie with the expedition, but one could assume he started doing research at the Twelve when his Mark expressed itself and as sent on the journey due to his healing and other skills. Let me know if this works with your concept.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 9, 2007)

All,

As another note, please make sure you let me know if you have played the original I6 Ravenloft module. As I say in the first post, there are similarities.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 9, 2007)

@stonegod: I haven't played the original Ravenloft.
Is the background I posted for Ashlyn okay? Are there any things in it that you would like changed/added/removed?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 9, 2007)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: I haven't played the original Ravenloft.
> Is the background I posted for Ashlyn okay? Are there any things in it that you would like changed/added/removed?



All good. Thanks.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 9, 2007)

Updated Leigh's background info to fall in line with the Lightbringers and added feat choices.

I kept with the theme that she is basically a day or so behind the original party, as only Theldrick and Mathlida's names were mentioned as part of Ashlyn's group, thoughts?

I, too, have not played the original I6 module -- wanted to, but it never worked out.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Feb 9, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Kralin,
> 
> Thanks for the update. I don't see Bergeron's current tie with the expedition, but one could assume he started doing research at the Twelve when his Mark expressed itself and as sent on the journey due to his healing and other skills. Let me know if this works with your concept.




SG, that's completely good with me.  I wasn't sure how I was going to tie him in, except maybe he was hired to provide lore/entertainment and healing.

Also, I HAVE played Ravenloft, but it was, oh when it first came out.

Are there any tweaks or mods you would like me to make?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 9, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I kept with the theme that she is basically a day or so behind the original party, as only Theldrick and Mathlida's names were mentioned as part of Ashlyn's group, thoughts?



A bit behind is fine. Though a note: The Lightbringers are in Barovia looking for a magical artifact against undead (Ashlyn mentions is briefly here). Barovia is so cut off that no one knew of its zombie incursion outside of it.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 9, 2007)

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> Are there any tweaks or mods you would like me to make?



None that I can think off, though I'll point out that we have *a lot* of ranged support already. I know it isn't your chief role, but just an FYI.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Feb 10, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> None that I can think off, though I'll point out that we have *a lot* of ranged support already. I know it isn't your chief role, but just an FYI.




Right, but he can serve other purposes to a group that would keep him out of direct melee combat whenever possible (i.e., healing and bardic music).  I thought of all that as I was fleshing him out.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 10, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 - Don't forget, I need a revised concept from you soon if you still wish to be considered.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll be making my decisions late tonight, so if you have any updates/changes, please do so before then.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 11, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Bloodweaver1 - Don't forget, I need a revised concept from you soon if you still wish to be considered.




Working on it. 

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Done.

Hopefully...

-Blood


----------



## stonegod (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks. I'll take a look at all of 'em and make my decision (probably by tomorrow).


----------



## stonegod (Feb 12, 2007)

I've made my decision, and once again I had some good concepts for which I want to thank everyone. After examining the picks, the two I have chosen are:
- *Stormwind*: Ashlyn Alsedora Dorandanna (Paladin 6) 
- *Kralin Thornberry*: Bergeron "Foebender" d'Jorasco (Bard 4/Dragonmarked Heir 2)
Congrats on those that made it, I'll see you over at the OOC thread to discuss finalization. For the rest of you, thanks again, and good luck on finding the game for you! Several are still recruiting, so keep up the good work!


----------

